# Newbie



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

New to ice fishing. Really want to get into some fish this year. I have an auger and shanty. if anyone wants to let me tag along to your private pond or hot spot I’d appreciate it. Thanks in advance...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*NEWBIE????*_

You have as much 'ice time' as Dave Genz!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I’m a rookie and willing to learn...all your hot spots.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I hear there’s a hot bite on palm road!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Palm Rd this weekend! I'll bring the beers!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Newb..lol..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think his stats reset after the ban.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> I hear there’s a hot bite on palm road!


You joining them? Or you gonna fish with a real ice fisherman like me? I'm out for those money spots in the NEO panfish series this year. 20 year old gonna be giving these older guys a run for their money literally!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Pack a lunch bigeyurk! Gonna be a long day for ya.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> New to ice fishing. Really want to get into some fish this year. I have an auger and shanty. if anyone wants to let me tag along to your private pond or hot spot I’d appreciate it. Thanks in advance...


Yes ray please me at osp 7 am sharp and since your new you buy beer/bait


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You joining them? Or you gonna fish with a real ice fisherman like me? I'm out for those money spots in the NEO panfish series this year. 20 year old gonna be giving these older guys a run for their money literally![/
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing at palm road is too easy! I’ll tag along with you maybe I’ll learn something.  Better watch out pot stirring the legends that fish the panfish series! Those guys have put whoppins on lots of ice fisherman myself included


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Is erieangler51 alive or around


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Is erieangler51 alive or around


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha I know I'm just messin with them. They got me a couple years ago at wingfoot, that was last ice tournament I fished. Hoping to hit it hard this year


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Is erieangler51 alive or around


He’s alive I talked to him a couple hours ago.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

He is out chasing the White crappie in wing foot


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahhahahah if it wasn't for you guys I wouldn't have laughed so hard today


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> He is out chasing the White crappie in wing foot


Slabs too!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Slabs too!


No doubt!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Try meander. Good place for a rookie,


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> Try meander. Good place for a rookie,


He's gonna want to sit right by 76 there so the cops can see him too. They'll just cheer you on out there. That's it


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahaahaha now I'm rollin on the floor.. meander


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Trout bite should be good. Always is on the first ice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

trapperjon said:


> Try meander. Good place for a rookie,


No go on Meander... I ice fished that place out. Didn't you see me in that white sheet year after year? Working on Rockwell the last few ice seasons.....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way too crowded at Meander for my liking. I'll stick to Wingfoot, Moggie or OSP where I'd be more isolated and away from all the hoopla.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope the snow doesn’t stop the ice from forming. I already have a t-shirt from the Portage Lakes Polar Bear Plunge...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty light dry snow, hopefully not too much wind but enough to blow off the ice!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Pretty light dry snow, hopefully not too much wind but enough to blow off the ice!


Thanks for the laugh guys really needed that


----------

